# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  anavar real or fake help

## geo17

I was wondering if anavar is supposed to look like this. There little small white square tables. They should be 10mg. They say p|c on them. Thanks guys

----------


## MACKATTACK

> I was wondering if anavar is supposed to look like this. There little small white square tables. They should be 10mg. They say p|c on them. Thanks guys


What lab did you get it from? My Kalpa Pharm anavar is a white pill with KP stamped on it.

----------


## geo17

> What lab did you get it from? My Kalpa Pharm anavar is a white pill with KP stamped on it.


As dumb as it sounds no idea. A friend of mine got them and passed them along to me. That's how they came

----------


## Lovemiami

I had the orange ones about the same size very small, so it could be real

----------


## EasyDoesIt

There is no standard look on Underground lab Anavar . It's a crap shoot on that stuff. One guy could have the exact same pill and work great, the next guy could hve them and say they did not work. Even coming from the same company, depending on the integrity of the company you can get real on one batch and fake on the next. unfortunately they raise there profits that way. You can see mixed reviews about ugl's and as long as there are some good ones people willl always take the risk and hope theres will be good. You just have to try them. You need to take enough of a dosage to be able to tell. Maybe someone will chime in that have tried those exact same ones. I would try and find out where they came from.
I just googled it and hit the link to this forum. Marcus word is Golden IMO but the post is in 2013. Also, people even fake ugl's that have a good name. http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-s...-galenika.html
This is all speculation on my part and just a basic internet search. Hopefully you have good product.

----------


## [email protected]

Anavar is probably the most highly faked oral. You can't tell by just how it looks.

----------


## ads21

Look very similar to the ones I had... My vote is there real buddy  :Smilie:

----------

